# SSV auch Fahrräder??



## lubri (23. Juni 2015)

Heute bei Facebook gesehn, dass es einen "Mega SSV" bei HS gibt. Dazu gabs es Bilder(Preislisten) mit der verfügbaren Rädern und wieviel % der Rabatt beträgt. Eben wollte ich nochmal danach schauen und die Bilder wurden entfernt!? 

Kann ich davon ausgehen, dass  man versehentlich die Preislisten gepostet hat, aber gar nicht mehr die Fahrräder auf Lager hat? 
Auf gut Glück hinfahren muss ich mir jetzt nicht antun.


----------



## Linussoft (24. Juni 2015)

ach, jetzt weiss ich, warum ich die nicht mehr gefunden habe... ich hatte die gesehen, war aber unterwegs und wollte die einem Kumpel schicken, der gerade auf der Suche nach einem Rennrad ist... und ich hab die auch nicht wieder gefunden. Daher also.

Linus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (24. Juni 2015)

lubri schrieb:


> Heute bei Facebook gesehn, dass es einen "Mega SSV" bei HS gibt. Dazu gabs es Bilder(Preislisten) mit der verfügbaren Rädern und wieviel % der Rabatt beträgt. Eben wollte ich nochmal danach schauen und die Bilder wurden entfernt!?
> 
> Kann ich davon ausgehen, dass  man versehentlich die Preislisten gepostet hat, aber gar nicht mehr die Fahrräder auf Lager hat?
> Auf gut Glück hinfahren muss ich mir jetzt nicht antun.



Hallo,

wir überarbeiten nochmal die Preise. Listen gehen in naher Zukunft wieder online.

Gruß, Karsten


----------



## lubri (24. Juni 2015)

@Radon-Bikes
Danke für die Antwort.
Kann ich davon ausgehen,wenn ich Freitag vorbeikäme, die endgültigen Preise zu bekommen?


----------



## benjei (24. Juni 2015)

Wird es die Preise auch online geben? Bonn ist einfach zu weit weg!


----------



## Radon-Bikes (25. Juni 2015)

lubri schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes
> Danke für die Antwort.
> Kann ich davon ausgehen,wenn ich Freitag vorbeikäme, die endgültigen Preise zu bekommen?


So, neue Liste ist online. Diese Woche gelten noch die Sommerfest Angebote bei den Bikes, ab kommender Woche dann die SSV Preise.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (25. Juni 2015)

benjei schrieb:


> Wird es die Preise auch online geben? Bonn ist einfach zu weit weg!


Auch im Versand gibt es bereits Reduzierungen!


----------



## pedal-ritter (30. Juni 2015)

Möchte nicht extra einen neuen Fred aufmachen. Deshalb hier eine Frage die die alt gegen neu Aktion betrifft. Wie kommen da denn die *bis zu* 700€ zustande? Kommt es auf den Preis des Neurades an, oder auf den Wert meines alten Drahtesels, wie hoch der Rabatt ist?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (30. Juni 2015)

pedal-ritter schrieb:


> Möchte nicht extra einen neuen Fred aufmachen. Deshalb hier eine Frage die die alt gegen neu Aktion betrifft. Wie kommen da denn die *bis zu* 700€ zustande? Kommt es auf den Preis des Neurades an, oder auf den Wert meines alten Drahtesels, wie hoch der Rabatt ist?



Hi,

es kommt auf den Restwert des "alten" Bikes sowie der UVP des Neurads an - auf ein Bike, welches regulär 499€ kostet, können wir selbstverständlich nicht einen solchen Rabatt anbieten 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## pedal-ritter (30. Juni 2015)

Das wär ja was  Vielen Dank für die zügige Antwort.


----------



## cuperino (12. August 2015)

@Radon-Bikes 
Gibt es die alt gegen Neu Aktion noch und wenn ja, wie kann man diese in Anspruch nehmen. Hättei Interesse an einem black sin oder slide carbon.
Vielen dank im voraus für eine Antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (13. August 2015)

cuperino schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes
> Gibt es die alt gegen Neu Aktion noch und wenn ja, wie kann man diese in Anspruch nehmen. Hättei Interesse an einem black sin oder slide carbon.
> Vielen dank im voraus für eine Antwort



Hi,

die Aktion ist leider schon seit gut 2 Wochen vorbei und galt nur bei Kauf vor Ort im Megastore Bonn. Du kannst gerne noch einmal den Radverkauf unter der Nummer 0228/9784816 anrufen - evtl. kann man noch etwas einrichten....Versprechen kann ich Dir allerdings nichts...

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (13. August 2015)

pedal-ritter schrieb:


> Möchte nicht extra einen neuen Fred aufmachen. Deshalb hier eine Frage die die alt gegen neu Aktion betrifft. Wie kommen da denn die *bis zu* 700€ zustande? Kommt es auf den Preis des Neurades an, oder auf den Wert meines alten Drahtesels, wie hoch der Rabatt ist?


Sowas ist halt wie immer in der Werbung. Wie immer im richtigen Leben ...
Der Kunde bekommt etwas vorgegaukelt.
Die Erfahrung sollte aber den Begaukelten wissen lassen daß es nur Gaukelei ist.


----------

